# I got asked on a date



## VioletHour (Aug 26, 2013)

A guy in my biology class asked me out after class! I'm super happy about this because I took the initiative to talk to him first, last week. I was trying to prove to myself that I could talk to a guy, so I did, and now he's asked me out!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go, help the date goes well!


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

great job, wish u all the best


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations! :yay Good luck.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Good luck girl


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

That's awesome to hear . The especially great thing about it is that you made the initiative to talk to him first. It's not like it was a "freebie" where some guy just came up and asked you out - you had to work for that and you saw the results. So now you know that even if this date doesn't work out, that just going up and talking to people can lead to some wonderful things!

I hope the date goes well!


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, wonder what you said to him


----------



## VioletHour (Aug 26, 2013)

Chatise19 said:


> Nice, wonder what you said to him


Haha it was really boring what I said! I sat down next to him in the back row because I was scared to walk in front of everyone to the other available seats in the front row. He looked at me, so I said "um, you were in my bio class last semester, right?" And he smiled and said yes and introduced himself


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

is he cute


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

VioletHour said:


> A guy in my biology class asked me out after class! I'm super happy about this because I took the initiative to talk to him first, last week. I was trying to prove to myself that I could talk to a guy, so I did, and now he's asked me out!


Nice! The phrase "Good things happen to those who wait" should be thrown out the window in the dating world. Keep us updated on how the date went.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Great news, Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## venusinscorpio (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucky gal! Hope ya'll have fun.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice job! good luck


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice! Now if only a girl would ask me out. Oh wait, girls don't do that :|


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Cool story


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome. I'm happy for you.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats! I hope it goes well


----------

